
Who wants to kill the electric car this time? - oska
https://www.sierraclub.org/sierra/2019-4-july-august/feature/who-wants-kill-electric-car-time-koch-brothers
======
inflatableDodo
>In Nashville, Tennessee, the AFP chapter rallied hard against a mass transit
plan in 2018. The transit project had been viewed positively by two-thirds of
voters until an AFP campaign kicked off, featuring local front groups,
exhaustive door-to-door canvassing, and the use of the Kochs' private voter-
profile-data network. Voters ultimately killed the transit plan.

PR, or democracy. Pick one.

